# Is ASUS M4A78LT-M LE integrated PCIe Gigabit LAN card supported in RHEL?



## Raj_Kayshap (Jan 6, 2011)

i am planning to buy a ASUS M4A78LT-M LE motherboard. it has a PCIe Gigabit LAN card. so does anybody have any idea will the network card it support rhel 5.4 ???


Rituraj Goswami 
thanks a lot in advance


----------



## khmadhu (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: rhel 5 support lan card??????*

u need to find the lan chip manufacturer name.. and also the drivers can be usually found in the motherboard cd which they provide..

and I guess RHEL supports most of the common network drivers..


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: rhel 5 support lan card??????*

yea, it will work.


----------

